# New Grandpa



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I became a grandpa today. My (step)son and DIL had a son. His name is Nolan and he weighed 6lbs3oz. 10 fingers and 10 toes, healthy as can be.
I am excited for them. I remember when my daughter was born. I was so happy as well.
But it is still bittersweet. I still remember the dreams I had of being grandparents with my ex. So, an old wound has had the scab picked off. Oh well this too shall pass.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

Ynot said:


> I became a grandpa today. My (step)son and DIL had a son. His name is Nolan and he weighed 6lbs3oz. 10 fingers and 10 toes, healthy as can be.
> I am excited for them. I remember when my daughter was born. I was so happy as well.
> But it is still bittersweet. I still remember the dreams I had of being grandparents with my ex. So, an old wound has had the scab picked off. Oh well this too shall pass.


Welcome to the club. I have seven. All girls.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Ynot said:


> I became a grandpa today. My (step)son and DIL had a son. His name is Nolan and he weighed 6lbs3oz. 10 fingers and 10 toes, healthy as can be.
> I am excited for them. I remember when my daughter was born. I was so happy as well.
> But it is still bittersweet. I still remember the dreams I had of being grandparents with my ex. So, an old wound has had the scab picked off. Oh well this too shall pass.


*Congrats, Old Man!

I heartily envy you ~ I cannot wait until I can join the club! 

But, in reality, I may be pushing up daisies sooner!

As my oldest son has told me, "Hell, Dad! You probably are a Grandpa already. It's just that I just can't remember where I "sowed" the grandkids!*


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Papa!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats!!!! I'm sure you will love having the little guy in your life.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

urf said:


> Welcome to the club. I have seven. All girls.


You sir..... have a free pass at St. Peter's gate


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations! A true grace.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

BH I question myself when it comes to being a grandfather. I had thought I had done everything right when I was married and a father. But apparently I didn't or I wouldn't be where I am today. My divorce still stings. It made me question everything I had been. As I said, I thought I was doing everything right. But I must have missed something along the way. Not because she left, but because I really didn't see it coming. I never imagined in a million years she would walk away from all she had claimed to love. I would really love to know for sure. It would give me so many answers to so many questions.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ynot said:


> BH I question myself when it comes to being a grandfather. I had thought I had done everything right when I was married and a father. But apparently I didn't or I wouldn't be where I am today. My divorce still stings. It made me question everything I had been. As I said, I thought I was doing everything right. But I must have missed something along the way. Not because she left, but because I really didn't see it coming. I never imagined in a million years she would walk away from all she had claimed to love. I would really love to know for sure. It would give me so many answers to so many questions.


Remember from three years ago..... it's not the answer that baffles you.

It's the questions that will drive you crazy.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Heartfelt congratulations. They can be a source of great joy. And none of us, not one, has done everything right.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats! I'm going to be a first time grandmother next month & I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ynot said:


> BH I question myself when it comes to being a grandfather. I had thought I had done everything right when I was married and a father. But apparently I didn't or I wouldn't be where I am today. My divorce still stings. It made me question everything I had been. As I said, I thought I was doing everything right. But I must have missed something along the way. Not because she left, but because I really didn't see it coming. I never imagined in a million years she would walk away from all she had claimed to love. I would really love to know for sure. It would give me so many answers to so many questions.



so you two have not ever sat down and talked in all this time?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations Ynot.






Ynot said:


> I became a grandpa today. My (step)son and DIL had a son. His name is Nolan and he weighed 6lbs3oz. 10 fingers and 10 toes, healthy as can be.
> I am excited for them. I remember when my daughter was born. I was so happy as well.
> But it is still bittersweet. I still remember the dreams I had of being grandparents with my ex. So, an old wound has had the scab picked off. Oh well this too shall pass.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations Grandpa! We have two new grandsons here! Well, one here that we see daily....and another in Florida who we are about to see next week. These two little guys are numbers 9 & 10. 

Grandparenting is awesome. Not the same as parenting, like you get all the glory and less of the mess! 

These kids looooooooooooove their Granny & Papaw.... all we have to do is give them a popsicle or something and we are heroes!


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

​


Lostinthought61 said:


> so you two have not ever sat down and talked in all this time?


Nope. not once. I haven't spoken to her in almost 3 years. In many ways it sucks. It is a giant void in my life. I spent 25 years of my life with that woman. I have no idea what the real reason was. I know what the staged reasons were, but we have never really talked about it. We had arguments when we were married and had our ups and downs, but at the time I was willing to do ANYTHING to save the marriage. I had already given up on and given away so much of myself> Needless to say I was truly blindsided. I think everyone was.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ynot said:


> ​
> Nope. not once. I haven't spoken to her in almost 3 years. In many ways it sucks. It is a giant void in my life. I spent 25 years of my life with that woman. I have no idea what the real reason was. I know what the staged reasons were, but we have never really talked about it. We had arguments when we were married and had our ups and downs, but at the time I was willing to do ANYTHING to save the marriage. I had already given up on and given away so much of myself> Needless to say I was truly blindsided. I think everyone was.


Some things in life we will never understand or accept
Some things in life we can understand but not accept
Some things in life we can not understand but are able to accept
Some things in life we can understand.... and accept 

Ynot.... all 4 is never needed. 3 is suffice...... You're near 3.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations! Grandkids are the best! 

My granddaughter was 5 months old when I found out my (now) xwife was having an affair. My granddaughter lives in Florida, myself in Indiana. I fly down quarterly (for six years now, stewardess recognize me) to see her. One of the toughest things I had to deal with was my gd and how cute she is. I always remembered my folks (I was an oopsie baby, way younger than siblings, so I was around when they first had Grandkids) and how after a visit they would talk about how cute, this one is, or that one, hours of admiration parties. That is what I wanted. i wanted to see her, love on her, then sit and talk for hours about how cute this or that thing she did is, with someone who was equally enthralled. I really missed and pined away for that. Now six years later, my granddaughter and i have a special relationship, she calls me and tells me things "in private" we are a team. Her grandmother saw her last year when I flew her up to Indiana, once before when my gd was 2.5 years. I feel sad that my gd is going to miss out on some of the things we COULD of done, but we are so busy making memories, I dont dwell on it much. Dont worry about past success or failures, it is a blank canvas here. Make it a hell of a painting. 
Oh, and plan on buyying all the irritating toys you never bought for your own kids, be the grandpa that goes to McDonalds play ground, (her mother NEVER eats at MD's), you will come home some day and find 56 missed calls on Skype, make you smile everytime!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Congratulations new Grandpa; how exciting!


----------

